# need a windows 2000 emergency repair disk



## dlf35121 (Dec 7, 2006)

this is my second post with no response with the first .maybe i didnt post what i was needing.i have a hp omnibook2100 runing windows 2000 /98.i turn it on one night and it took a long time to boot up.the nest time it read window 2000 could not start because a file is missing or corrupt/WINNT\SYSTEM32\CONFIG\SYSTEMyou can attempt to repair this file by starting window2000 setup using the floppydisk or cd-rom slect r at the first screen.i went to freedown tool. com an downloaded the 4 start up disk after i install #1-4# it said i needed a emergency repair disk. i try starting in safemode and then window 98 all i get in w-98 is a - up in the left side of the screen .i bought this pc used with on disk/manual or 98/2000pro repair disk . if someone could help me find a download of this disk i would be thankful for the help and info on my problem thanks in advance dlf35121


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/231777
most want a few hundred dollars for the d/l found this but don't know how good it is
http://www.softlookup.com/display.asp?id=10071


----------



## dlf35121 (Dec 7, 2006)

*thanks dal in austraia for the info*

the problem is i cant create a disk because it want start .thanks for takeing the time to help me with my pc.dal you are a long way from alabama usa . thanks agan.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if a friend will do it for you
when you buy a computer make sure you get the system disks with it or you will have to buy them
you find you need them at the most inoppertune times


----------

